# Twin Peaks will return in 2016



## Pweaks (Oct 6, 2014)

&#8216;Twin Peaks&#8217; To Return As Showtime Limited Series | Deadline


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 6, 2014)

....in' prophets, man.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 6, 2014)

HELL YES!


----------



## Daf57 (Oct 6, 2014)

I just read that! That's very cool!


----------



## SKoG (Oct 7, 2014)

I feel my expectations are going to be way too high, please be amazing.


----------



## HurrDurr (Oct 7, 2014)

Can someone elaborate a bit on this for me? I know next to nothing of the show aside from maybe a few mentions I've heard here and there and all the buzz that's been going on about it lately due to the announcement of its return.


----------



## SKoG (Oct 7, 2014)

HurrDurr said:


> Can someone elaborate a bit on this for me? I know next to nothing of the show aside from maybe a few mentions I've heard here and there and all the buzz that's been going on about it lately due to the announcement of its return.



David Lynch is a movie director who has established a somewhat cult following with strange-dark-surreal movies. He has said he likes to go with a theme of an all-American ideal town with a very dark side to it. 

In the early 90s he did the TV Show Twin Peaks which followed this theme. It was purposefully very corny with love triangles all over the place like a soap opera, but dealt with some pretty serious crime. It follows an FBI agent and the small-town Sheriff trying to solve this murder and related crimes. The first season was very successful, the second fell off in ratings and overall popularity. Some of this had to do with Lynch going back to theatrical projects and handing off control to other directors and the ABC TV network pushing for a change in direction and pace for the show, then cancelling it. 

Several years later Lynch made a prequel-sequel movie to it, but the Twin Peaks universe was never complete in his mind and fans were hoping that Lynch would eventually wrap things up the way he wanted, but fans were never sure it would really come.


----------



## Jarmake (Oct 7, 2014)

Twin goddamn Peaks. This is the best news of the current century. I just hope Lynch&Frost can pull this off without bringing shame onto the series.

I love twin peaks and fire walk with me and I just have to watch them at least once a year! Damn good coffee... and HOT!


----------



## HurrDurr (Oct 7, 2014)

Sweet! thanks, I guess I'll see if I get around to watching it!


----------



## 693 (Oct 8, 2014)

Love the series! Hope this is done well and doesn't shit all over the original. I am also glad to see that Frost is involved, it would not be the same without him. I think Lynch gets a little to much of the credit for the series. I think Frost is just as important, if not more. Remember he wrote a story about a plane crashing on an island and the people surviving the wreckage experience weird stuff there, sounds familiar, yes, some guys stole the premise and made a little series called Lost.


----------



## isispelican (Oct 18, 2014)

Almost finished watching it, what a show! The see you in 25 years thing is just ....ing creepy!


----------



## isispelican (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Zsharp (Nov 10, 2014)

I love twin peaks! Looking forward to its return!


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 11, 2014)

I've been wanting to watch this ever since I found it has a connection to this song.


----------



## Explorer (Nov 13, 2014)

I wish the show had been courageous enough to end a season or two sooner. 

I'm gonna wait until it's done and see what the final reviews are like before I waste my time again like I did last time.


----------



## Jarmake (Nov 13, 2014)

Explorer said:


> I wish the show had been courageous enough to end a season or two sooner.
> 
> I'm gonna wait until it's done and see what the final reviews are like before I waste my time again like I did last time.



Season or two sooner? So, just after the first season or before it was even made? 

I wish frost & lynch would have kept their heads and not revealed the murderer so soon.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 6, 2015)

Very unfortunate bump. 

David Lynch Quits 'Twin Peaks' Reboot, But Show Might Go On Without Him


----------



## isispelican (Apr 7, 2015)

This sucks, I hope that they come to terms or don't do it at all without him.


----------



## Edika (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm puzzled by the fact they he said Showtime didn't give him the money required to do the script as he felt it needed to be done. I mean the original Twin Peaks seems and feel kind of low budget and it's a big part of it's charm. Either Showtime is giving him pennies for the show (based on the previous installments) or he has some really extravagant things planned in his mind. Or the old cast (as I assume he'll try to keep the same actors as much as possible) might be asking for a lot more than what they were paid back then.

I hope they come to terms as it's not going to be exactly Twin Peaks without Lynch. And we need closure for Agent Cooooooooooopeeeeeeeeer!


----------



## Dutchbooked (Apr 13, 2015)

I hope it gets canceled. 
It just ruins what is already a perfect ending IMO even if unintentional. 

Fire Walk With Me was great to fill in any gaps. There just isn't anything left to tell.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 15, 2015)

David Lynch: 'Twin Peaks' Showtime Revival "Happening Again" - The Hollywood Reporter

Crisis averted! 

Also, they're going to air more than 9 episodes, and David will direct ALL of them.


----------



## isispelican (May 21, 2015)




----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 22, 2015)

I hope Angelo Badalamenti will be back


----------



## SeditiousDissent (May 22, 2015)

I just finished season 1 on Netflix last night. I can't believe it took me this long to get into this show! I'll probably binge watch season 2 this weekend. It's supposed to be raining like mad down here, so there ought to be plenty of time to toss back the next round.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 22, 2015)

I loved Season 1 and the 1st half of Season 2. After the original arc was finished, kinda stopped there because I'm not sure if I wanted to see the rest of the season go downhill... Curiosity is getting the better of me, and I WANT to see that series finale


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 23, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I loved Season 1 and the 1st half of Season 2. After the original arc was finished, kinda stopped there because I'm not sure if I wanted to see the rest of the season go downhill... Curiosity is getting the better of me, and I WANT to see that series finale



I don't think it ever went downhill, it was just too much for (please don't take any offence) the average American bigot of the 90s.


----------



## SeditiousDissent (May 23, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> I don't think it ever went downhill, it was just too much for (please don't take any offence) the average American bigot of the 90s.



Bigots? In America?

Let me handle this, fellas, I know a guy who speaks Italian.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 23, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> I hope Angelo Badalamenti will be back



https://twitter.com/WatchPlayRead/status/602212524629491712






Also...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153054067289580



> Sheryl Lee and Sherilyn Fenn at Crypticon Seattle. They announced there will be 18 new episodes of Twin Peaks, Filming will begin in September on location in North Bend. Twede's aka the Double R diner is being renovated. Wow Bob Wow. Photo courtesy of Mary Hutter.


----------

